# anyone know of a good place to stay near or in jamestown?



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

i am going to hunt the jamestown area this weekend, and i was just wondering if anyone knows of a cheap place to stay. camping, hotel, b&b....anything works.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Advertise a little more where your hunting please. :eyeroll:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Advertise a little more where your hunting please.


 :roll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

The wagon wheel, if thats what its called, is perfect because u get to park right outside your room door, and its plenty nice for what u need


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

beretta1201 said:


> i am going to hunt the jamestown area this weekend, and i was just wondering if anyone knows of a cheap place to stay. camping, hotel, b&b....anything works.


Hop on the internet and do some searching or grab a phone book and make some calls.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Advertise a little more where your hunting please.


 :roll:


----------



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok. i get the point. is there anyway to delete this post? also, for future reference, what is so upsetting about saying i am going to hunt near jamestown?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Site rules, no town names.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> ok. i get the point. is there anyway to delete this post? also, for future reference, what is so upsetting about saying i am going to hunt near jamestown?


Not a thing!! You didn"t ask for any bird counts, areas to hunt, field conditions, field reports or any of that bs, you simply asked if there was a place to stay. Just fine if you ask me? But thats just my 2.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Advertise a little more where your hunting please. :eyeroll:


Lighten up. He didnt ask for bird numbers, scouting reports. He asked for a freakin motel.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm sure BL has some room at his place just North of Jimmy town...


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

hey beretta, maybe you would catch less crap if you just asked for a hotel in the north dakota area. You know somewhere within lets say an 8 hour drive of where you want to hunt. That might make the locals feel better. Oh no it won't- North Dakota- thats a name and location, better leave that out of the equation. Some people need to grow up. If I where you I just go somewhere more nonresident friendly, but if you must go to Jamestown let me suggest one of the bigger hotels in town. I think there are a couple, but I can't remember the names. We went there spring snow goose hunting in 07 and 08 and stayed at two different rundown motels, then found out the nice ones in town where only a few bucks more.


----------



## sfh9770 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just got back last Friday from a week in the Jamestown area...We stayed at the Super 8, was reasonably priced and dog friendly. Right on the south edge of town, Walmart is across the street plus you've got some restaurants, and a gas station right down the block...


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Advertise a little more where your hunting please. :eyeroll:


This is rediculous!!

By the way please post in the age demographics thread...I have a good feeling what category you fall in.

**edit** Just noticed you already posted in that thread...just as I suspected!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I'm sure BL has some room at his place just North of Jimmy town...


Im east by the potato plant. uke:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Advertise a little more where your hunting please. :eyeroll:


Ease up there young jedi....there was nothing wrong with his post. This is how crap gets started. He is just looking for lodging ideas...not the birds.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Advertise a little more where your hunting please. :eyeroll:


BL BL. Haven't grown up a bit in the past months eh? This guy simply asked for recommendations in lodging. Any mature person would share their suggestions of places to stay. I hardly think "hunting the Jamestown area" is advertising or against any honorable rules.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure BL has some room at his place just North of Jimmy town...
> ...


And far south of......

nevermind.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't see a problem with asking about a place to stay.As others have said......that's not the same as asking about the hunting.

jmayerl.....your sarcastic remarks are not appreciated......maybe you should follow your own advice and find a "Friendlier Place."this rule has been in place for quite a few years.It isn't going to change until the owner wants it to.You don't seem to understand that.Whining and sarcastic remarks about it gets you nowhere. :eyeroll:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I live in Jamestown so here you go. If you want to be in the middle of town there is the Gladstone. One bad thing is you have to deal with train whistles all night long. One plus is there is a bar and a good place to eat in the hotel.
If you want to be on the South edge of town there is the Super 8, Holiday Inn Express, Days Inn and the Comfort Inn. Hope this helps. I don't recommend any other hotels besides what is on this list.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I spent 2 months this spring in Jamestown. If you do not mind train whistles during the night( the one that comes thru at 4:05 is a sadistic SOB on the whistle all the way thru town) Gladstone is ok. Charged me 10 a night extra to have my dogs with and the 2 am bar closing is loud. I finally brought my camper and stayed the next month at the campground north of town.The Super 8 is ok do not know what they charge for dogs. Comfort Inn was just remodeled and is nice. Restrant next door, liquor store a block away, gas across the street and easy access to the highways.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Advertise a little more where your hunting please. :eyeroll:


people need to relax around here.


----------



## sfh9770 (Feb 2, 2007)

The Super 8 charges a one time fee of $10.80+tax I believe. Didn't matter that I had 2 dogs with me, and stayed 5 nights, it was the $10.80+tax. Buddy of mine was in Minot at the Super 8 at the same time, he was charged $10 per night per dog, he had 2 with him as well...So I was quite pleased


----------

